# [REQUEST-MOD] EH09 circle battery with percentage



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Have been looking for a bit now and cant find one. Anyone know if one exists yet?

Just flashed stock rooted EH09 from this forum. Seems this is the place to be for Cellular South Showcase users....THANKS!!!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

First off, questions don't belong here.

Second - search for UOT Kitchen and you can have whatever battery icon you want.


----------

